# Found: hurt pidgeon.



## Caffeine (May 1, 2008)

I came home today and found a cat outside my house, and when I walked up it was making strange growling sounds. After it left, I went to open the door, and I noticed a little pigeon hiding in the corner. It looked like the cat wounded the pigeon's wing and trapped it in the corner, and was about to kill it. 
My roommate helped me use some rags to move him into an old cardboard soda box. I gave him some bread, and a little of my mouse's food thinking he could use the seeds. His wing looks to be a little hurt, but I can't get a good look at it. I think he might also have a scratch or something on his breast. He can't fly, and it looks like he has trouble walking, but he's not bleeding freely.
I live with my parents, and my dad hates me bringing home animals, plus I have three cats, so I don't know what to do with it. For now, I'm keeping him in the shed outside. I would take him to the vet if I could, but none of the vets near me treat birds. I might know someone who can take care of him, but I won't be able to get a hold of her for a few days. What can I do for him for now? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

HI Caffeine and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for assisting this injured pigeon. Where are you located? We may have a member in your area that can assist. You can also have a look here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm and see if there is somebody close to you.

If there are puncture and/or scratch wounds from the cat, the pigeon needs to get on antibiotics .. clavamox .. and fairly soon.

Please let us know where you are, and thanks again for helping the pigeon.

Aside from cleaning the wounds with an antiseptic and getting the pigeon started on antibiotics, keeping it safe, warm, stress free, and with food and water available is about all you can do. If the bird is actually wounded by the cat, then the antibiotics are really, really important.

Terry


----------



## Caffeine (May 1, 2008)

I like in Hawaii, on Oahu. What kind of antibiotics can I give him, and where can I get them? Like I said, most of the vets here won't take care of birds.
I'm about to go to a pet store to get some bird seed for him, and hopefully talk to someone there about him. Would I possibly be able to find antibiotics at a pet store?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Caffeine said:


> I like in Hawaii, on Oahu. What kind of antibiotics can I give him, and where can I get them? Like I said, most of the vets here won't take care of birds.
> I'm about to go to a pet store to get some bird seed for him, and hopefully talk to someone there about him. Would I possibly be able to find antibiotics at a pet store?


Not likely, Augmentin or Clavamox as Terry mentioned would be the antibiotics of choice. You can either get them from a pigeon supple store, not sure if you have to do mailorder.

You might try to find a local wildlife rehabber in your area, they can take over the care.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would help if you could post a picture of the bird. It may be a young one that doesn't know how to eat. If it can eat on it's own a good thing to feed it would be a wild dove mix, which you should be able to find at a Petco, if you have them or wild bird seed.
For the wounds, with a bird injured by a cat, you don't have time to wait around for mail ordered antibiotics so at the very least, put some neosporin on them.
Also, try calling vets in the area to get a referral to a wildlife rehabber. Another good way to find a vet that treats birds, is to call the zoo and ask for a referral.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, the racing pigeon club below is near you. You might call them and see if they have a member who would be willing to give/sell you some antibiotics. Most fanciers keep them in the "pigeon" medicine cabinet. 
Good luck.


Aky Club
Alvin Yoshikawa ............................(808)595-4128
2427 Puunui Ave., Honolulu, HI 96817


----------



## Caffeine (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for all your ideas! I'll try putting neosporin on him until I can get some pigeon antibiotics. He's an adult, and he's able to eat on his own. I'll try the zoo and the pigeon racing club, and I'll post a picture of him as soon as possible.

I got a better look at him today. The wing injury looks like a scratch, but he can't fly. I think he might have a puncture wound on his back, and one of his feet looks like it's broken.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Caffeine (May 1, 2008)

The only neosporin we have has pain and itch reliever in it, so I gave him something called antibiotics plus. It has the same stuff neosporin has, minus the pain reliever and plus bacitracin.

I got a look at the underside of his wing while I was putting the antibiotic on. His injuries are worse than I thought. I tried to put the antibiotic on the scratches on the underside of his wing, but I don't think I got it very well. I really need to find an avian vet.

I wasn't able to get a picture of his injuries, but here's a picture of him:










I'm not sure if this is in fact a pigeon, but we always called these pigeons when I was growing up here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He does look in bad shape. Have you tried calling vet clinics for a referral?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Wow........he don't look so good. Is he missing feathers on his head or is he just dirty.....or both?


----------



## Caffeine (May 1, 2008)

I think he's just really dirty. I don't want to try to clean him because I'm scared of hurting him or stressing him worse.

In my past experiences with hurt birds, I haven't been able to get any referrals, but I might try calling my mouse's vet to see if they can refer me to someone.


----------

